# Health insurance for immigration



## Petluvr (Dec 25, 2021)

Well, we pulled the trigger and moved to Cyprus last month. We still have to watch the 90 days in 180 until my Irish passport arrives (early June, hopefully) but the house is rented, utilities put in our name, accountants sorted both here and back in Canada, and appt with immigration booked. We've even been adopted by a colony of feral cats. Just have to figure out how to catch the b*ggers so they can be spayed...

One thing we haven't done yet is to get health insurance, though I have asked for quotes from Abbey Gate and Status. Does anyone have any suggestions? We're Canadian and Australian so insurance from the UK or EU doesn't apply.

Thank you for any advice.
Mary


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hi Petlvr. If you use the search facility you will find that there are posts recommending different companies for health insurance which is acceptable for visa purposes.

Also if you are in the Paphos area I can let you have the contact details of a lady who does trap neuter release of stray cats who can help you with that.


----------



## deadmou5ie (8 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> hi Petlvr. If you use the search facility you will find that there are posts recommending different companies for health insurance which is acceptable for visa purposes.
> 
> Also if you are in the Paphos area I can let you have the contact details of a lady who does trap neuter release of stray cats who can help you with that.


Veronica, 
I would definitely like the contact of the Paphos lady.


----------

